# Just Another Air Raid Shelter (Plymouth)



## Dark Descent (Oct 2, 2012)

This was a permission visit that i organised for today, the exact location is not to be shared due to the fact that it is under a school and therefore if people start turning up with cameras... you know what i mean.
So, this shelter is a rather large one, quite maze like and therefore i did kind of get lost at one stage, unfortunately there are no original artifacts, that i found other than a single light fitting where an entrance had been infilled, and also the majority had been re-painted and therefore i could not find any original graff.
Anyhow i think this was still a cool visit and a bit confusing at times...





































thanks for looking


----------



## Timmy (Oct 2, 2012)

no graffiti?


----------



## Dark Descent (Oct 2, 2012)

not to my knowledge, i had a look bud didnt find any other than some from the school in 2000


----------



## night crawler (Oct 2, 2012)

Gota love air raid shelters


----------



## sploradora (Oct 3, 2012)

love stuff like this  thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------

